# Braid or Mono



## Crestliner 1850 (Aug 20, 2018)

What's best line type to run behind dipsys and jets, and are snubbers necessary.
Thanks.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Braid definately helps with both of them. Run the braid to the dipsey or jet, then a long leader. I use snubbers most of the time. I really don’t think you need them for walleye though. To trip your dipseys point the rod straight at the dipsey and pull back like you do with a snag. With braid they will release really easy.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I only run Seagaur 20# as an attachment behind my Dipsy, Jet, Inline Weights. I tie all my harness with the same. Stick with one method material and simplify things.
The only time I use a shock absorber is when pursuing steelhead or when I am in steelhead territory.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use braid to my diver then about 6' or 7' fluro 20# seaguar leader. and I do use a snubber behind my diver then the leader. a lot of people don't use snubbers but I think with large walleye something is needed to absorb the shock when they bo up and stop and shake there head. with small eyes a snubber isn't needed but you never knows when a trophy is going to hit.
sherman


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Snubbers all the time you just never know what’s going to hit. 30# powerpro to dipsy or tru trip then 20# fluorocarbon of your choice. 15 pounder out in 75 fow off dipsy and Michigan Stinger Scorpion spoon. Hit like a freight train.


----------



## Crestliner 1850 (Aug 20, 2018)

Farmhand said:


> Braid definately helps with both of them. Run the braid to the dipsey or jet, then a long leader. I use snubbers most of the time. I really don’t think you need them for walleye though. To trip your dipseys point the rod straight at the dipsey and pull back like you do with a snag. With braid they will release really easy.


----------



## Crestliner 1850 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you all for your help. I figured a snubbed with braid only but will run one always. 
Thanks Again!


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

if using leadcore,would i need a leader attached to the leadcore if flatlining a spoon or harness,


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fryerman said:


> if using leadcore,would i need a leader attached to the leadcore if flatlining a spoon or harness,


tie to swivel and leeder,long leeder 8' longer use micro swivel.
i prefer power pro and inline weight 3 oz 6 oz,get mi to same dept or deeper,for me it is simple i use power pro for everithink and apropriate leeder.
if you use ledcore you need extra rod and only for one purpose,with power pro i can use 4' leeder or 50' leeder,i can use the same rod for flatline,dypsy or bord.if you have inuff money you can do what you like.


----------

